# Ορφέας του Μοντεβέρντι



## Earion (Feb 8, 2011)

Το πρώτο κανάλι της κρατικής τηλεόρασης (ΕΤ1) καθιέρωσε εδώ και λίγο καιρό μια νέα ζώνη κλασικής μουσικής, όπου αργά το βράδυ της Κυριακής, κατά τις 11, προβάλλονται μεγάλες παραστάσεις του εξωτερικού (με επιμέλεια, απ’ ό,τι βλέπω, του αναπόφευκτου Αλέξη Κωστάλα, αλλά ευτυχώς χωρίς σχολιασμό). Το προχθεσινό βράδυ (6.2.2001) προβλήθηκε μια έξοχη παράσταση, ο Ορφέας του Κλάουντιο Μοντεβέρντι, σε σκηνοθεσία του Μπομπ Ουίλσον και μουσική διεύθυνση του Ρινάλντο Αλεσαντρίνι, που δόθηκε στη Σκάλα του Μιλάνου το φθινόπωρο του 2009.

Ως ακρόαμα η παράσταση θα πρέπει να ευχαρίστησε τους φιλόμουσους, γιατί και η μουσική του Μοντεβέρντι αποδόθηκε με ευαισθησία από τους συντελεστές, με όργανα της εποχής ή απομιμήσεις τους, και οι τραγουδιστές ήταν καλοί. Ως θέαμα αξίζει περισσότερο σχολιασμό. Ο Μπομπ Ουίλσον αποφάσισε να στήσει ένα σκηνικό εντελώς λιτό, να ντύσει τα πρόσωπα με απλά κοστούμια και να δώσει όλη την έμφαση στο χειρισμό με τα φώτα. Σε ένα ταμπλό σχεδόν χωρίς προοπτική, που θύμιζε έντονα Μαγκρίτ, οι μορφές κινούνταν και χειρονομούσαν στιλιζαρισμένα. Τα πρόσωπα και τα χέρια τους ήταν βαμμένα μ’ ένα γαλακτερό άσπρο, τα χείλη, τα μάτια και τα φρύδια μακιγιαρισμένα αλλόκοτα. Τα φώτα που έπεφταν επάνω τους, χρώματα ψυχρά, παιχνιδίσματα μεταξύ κυανού και πράσινου, υπογράμμιζαν την απόκοσμη αίσθηση. Το σύνολο απέπνεε μια παγερότητα που ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με τη χαρμόσυνη διάθεση του πρώτου μέρους, όπου υποτίθεται ότι βασιλεύει ο έρωτας και η ζωή, αλλά και με το σπαραγμό του θρήνου που χαρακτηρίζει το υπόλοιπο του έργου.

















Οι κριτικοί δεν ενθουσιάστηκαν από τα σκηνοθετικά τεχνάσματα του Μπομπ Ουίλσον. Του αναγνωρίζουν ότι οι απόψεις του ήταν πρωτοποριακές κάποτε —τονίζοντας το «κάποτε»— αλλά του βρίσκουν ότι επαναλαμβάνεται και ότι αυτό που τον απασχολεί είναι πώς να συντηρήσει το μύθο του. The sense of theatrical discovery that was once at the heart of his work was not present in his staging of this opera.

Claudio Monteverdi, _L’ Orfeo_. Φθινόπωρο 2009, Teatro alla Scala, Milano.






Νά και το τρέιλερ της παράστασης:

http://entertainment.xdcinema.com/detail.php?content_id=40

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, έχω και μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση στους υποτίτλους, ήσσονος σημασίας όμως: η βάρκα του *περαματάρη *Χάροντα έγινε βάρκα του *πεισματάρη *Χάροντα· κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής έκανε εδώ τη λαδιά του.

Κι επειδή οι αδυναμίες δεν κρύβονται, θέλω να σας δείξω κι ένα δείγμα από την παραγωγή του αγαπημένου μου Τζόρντι Σαβάλ, πολύ πιο κοντά στην αισθητική του μπαρόκ:






Μερικές δεκαετίες πίσω (1978), η άποψη του Νικολάους Χαρνονκούρ (σκηνοθεσία Jean-Pierre Ponnell):






Και τέλος, αν αντέχουν τα κότσια σας και αν έχετε φτάσει ως εδώ, νά κι ένας Ορφέας αλλιώτικος, καραμοντέρνος και μινιμαλιστικός, με χορογραφίες της Τρίσας Μπράουν: 

*Ο Ορφέας της Τρίσας Μπράουν: ο μεταμοντερνισμός συναντά το μπαρόκ*
(Trisha Brown's _L'Orfeo_: Postmodern Meets Baroque)​
American choreographer Trisha Brown's first directorial venture into the world of opera in 1998 was a memorable success. The artistic director of the Théâtre Royal de La Monnaie in Brussels, Bernard Foccroulle, was quite daring when he asked the abstract choreographer to direct Monteverdi's L'Orfeo, but his gamble paid off: over the last ten years, Brown's production has been widely toured, repeatedly revived, and is now available on DVD. Commentators have often noted its great success but they also have underlined its enigmatic quality. Noted designer Roland Aeschlimann certainly contributed to the staging's hypnotic effect on audiences by imagining the minimalist, bleached world in which the action takes place. Ultimately, though, the defining feature of the production was the striking movement—halfway between dance and theater—that Brown devised for the performers. 
Μουσική διεύθυνση: René Jacobs, χορογραφία: Trisha Brown
Παραγωγή 1998, Théâtre Royal de La Monnaie Βρυξέλλες. Μετά την πρεμιέρα στις Βρυξέλλες, τον Μάιο του 1998, η παραγωγή περιόδευσε τον επόμενο χρόνο στο Λονδίνο, στο Αιξ-αν-Προβάνς, τη Νέα Υόρκη και το Παρίσι. Ξαναπαίχτηκε το 2002 στις Βρυξέλλες και το 2007 στο Αι-αν-Προβάνς. Κυκλοφόρησε σε ντιβιντί το 2007 από την Harmonia Mundi (HMD 9909003.04), πάντοτε υπό τη διεύθυνση του René Jacobs.






http://films7.com/music/classic/trisha-brown-lorfeo-claudio-monteverdi-rene-jacobs


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε, Earion, για τα βιντεάκια και τις πληροφορίες. Λυπάμαι που έχασα την παράσταση του Ουίλσον στην ΕΡΤ. Από το λίγο που είδα στο βίντεο, την βρίσκω εξόχως ενδιαφέρουσα. Συμφωνώ ότι έχει «παγερότητα», αλλά αυτή ακριβώς η παγερότητα μου αρέσει. Είναι η παγερότητα ενός αρχαιοελληνικού αναγλύφου (αυτή την αίσθηση έχω πάντα ακούγοντας τον "Ορφέα"), μια απολύτως ελεγχόμενη συγκίνηση, το απολύτως «κλασικό». Μια ακινησία ή συμμετρία. Αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό της μουσικής του Μοντεβέρντι θέλησε να αναδείξει με έμφαση ο Ουίλσον και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μια τέτοια προσέγγιση είναι νόμιμη. (Σημειωτέον ότι δεν είμαι εν γένει θιασώτης των ερμηνειών του…) Το ίδιο ενδιαφέρουσα και απολαυστική βρίσκω την μεταμοντέρνα ερμηνεία των Jacobs/Brown.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 8, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται να 'ναι. Σ' ευχαριστούμε Earion!


----------



## Earion (Feb 9, 2011)

Με ευχαριστεί που σας άρεσε ο Μοντεβέρντι. 

arberlis, συμφωνώ ως προς το "απολύτως ελεγχόμενη συγκίνηση". Αυτή άλλωστε είναι η πεμπτουσία του κλασικού, και πιστεύω πως λίγο πολύ αυτό θα επιδίωκε ο συνθέτης, ανεξάρτητα του πώς το αντιλαμβανόταν --και του πώς το αντιλαμβανόμαστε εμείς σήμερα. Το ζήτημα είναι η σωστή δόση, ο σωστός βαθμός ελέγχου. Και εντέλει είναι ζήτημα προσωπικής προτίμησης του κάθε θεατή. Από τη δική μου σκοπιά κρίνω την παράσταση του Ουίλσον λίγο περισσότερο άκαμπτη και ιερατική απ' όσο μπορώ να αντέξω. Αν επιδίωκε το μνημειακό (εκεί παραπέμπουν οι αγαλμάτινες μορφές;), το παράκανε κάπως. Για να μην πω και το άλλο (που δεν θέλησα να το γράψω στην αρχή), ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες θεατές, μόλις δούμε λευκόχροες επιδερμίδες, πάει ο νους μας στον Παπαϊωάννου και στην τελετή έναρξης του 2004! 
Σωστά υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό που δεν σου άρεσε με τίποτε είναι ο διονυσιασμός και η αλλοφροσύνη της παράστασης του Χαρνονκούρ;


----------



## sunshine (Feb 9, 2011)

Καθώς δε γνώριζα τον Ουίλσον για να κρίνω αν όντως επαναλαμβάνεται, μπορώ να πω ότι μου άρεσε πολύ η παγερή και στιλιζαρισμένη οπτική του.
Της Μπράουν μου άρεσε λιγότερο, ίσως γιατί δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένη με τις τόσο μοντέρνες αποδόσεις κλασικών έργων -χωρίς όμως να είμαι αντίθετη σε αυτές.
Ωστόσο θα συμφωνήσω με τον earion, μάλλον προτιμώ κι εγώ την αισθητική του Σαβάλ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Εγώ θέλω να ευχαριστήσω γιατί δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει ποτέ ανέβασμα του _Ορφέα_ και εντυπωσιάστηκα από την πληρότητα της παρουσίασης καθώς με έβαλε αμέσως στα βαθιά, να αποφασίσω ανάμεσα στο αναμενόμενο και σε μοντέρνες ματιές που σε αιφνιδιάζουν και θέλεις να τους αφήσεις την άνεση να «δουλέψουν» μέσα σου. Δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω από δυο γιουτιουμπάκια, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποια πράγματα μόνο στο Amazon τα βρίσκεις. Προς το παρόν, να πω ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα από την μαγκριτική αισθητική αλλά πολύ περισσότερο από το χοροτράγουδο της Μπράουν. Ξέρω, ωστόσο, ότι στο τέλος αυτό που θα μου αρέσει περισσότερο είναι αυτό που θα βγάζει τον ήχο που εμένα αρέσει περισσότερο αφού, ακόμα και τα μουσικά βίντεο, μετά από κάποια φορά τα ακούω μόνο και δεν τα βλέπω. Ευχ, Earion. (Θα επιστρέψω με ωριμότερη άποψη.)


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 9, 2011)

Ναι, του Χαρονκούρ δεν μου άρεσε – η σκηνοθεσία. Βέβαια, τα δύο CD του «Ορφέα» που έχω –το ένα με τον Χάρονκουρ (Concentus Musicus Wien), το άλλο με τον Τζων Έλιοτ Γκάρντινερ (Archive)- μου είναι εξίσου αγαπητά και χιλιοπαιγμένα. Τώρα, ως προς τον Ουίλσον. Μολονότι είμαι συντηρητικός εν γένει, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ένας σκηνοθέτης που ερμηνεύει σήμερα κλασικά έργα είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει κάτι καινούργιο ή τουλάχιστον σύμφωνο με μια σύγχρονη ευαισθησία. Έτσι, δεν αρνούμαι να παρακολουθήσω σύγχρονες ερμηνείες και, εφόσον είναι πειστικές (τοποθετούν την οικεία μουσική σε άλλο πλαίσιο, μου λένε κάτι διαφορετικό και ενδιαφέρον), δεν τσιγκουνεύομαι τον έπαινο. Από αυτήν την άποψη μου άρεσε ο Ουίλσον, όπως και η ριζοσπαστική «χορογραφική» ερμηνεία της Μπράουν. Για τον Rene Jacobs δεν το συζητάω, είναι μεγάλος ερμηνευτής μουσικής. Υποθέτω έχεις ακούσει τον «Ορφέα και Ευρυδίκη» και τον «Ντον Τζιοβάνι» του. Καλό θα ήταν να συζητάμε και τέτοια στα νήματα της Λεξιλογίας


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 9, 2011)

Trisha Brown’s “Orfeo” is still haunting me… 
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί με γοητεύει. Επιτρέψτε μου να διατυπώσω κάποιες σκέψεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο απλά.
Ένα έργο του 1607 ερμηνεύεται μετά από 400 χρόνια (!) και αυτό που πρωτίστως η παράσταση μεταδίδει είναι η *χαρά *της εκτέλεσης. Αυτοί οι σπουδαίοι καλλιτέχνες *χαίρονται *πάνω απ’ όλα, τραγουδώντας και χορεύοντας, σπρώχνοντας ο ένας τον άλλον, παίζοντας σαν παιδιά, με αφέλεια και πονηρία, και είναι τελικά σαν να λένε «Κοίτα, μια μουσική τόσο παλιά μπορεί ακόμη να μας εμπνέει, χαρείτε την όπως την χαιρόμαστε εμείς. Μην σταθείτε στο αν η ερμηνεία μας είναι «ορθή» ή όχι. Μην αναλογιστείτε πώς θα ήθελε ο Μοντεβέρντι να παιχθεί το έργο του. Μην κάνετε συγκρίσεις. Σκεφτείτε μόνο ότι με τη χαρά που νιώθουμε γιορτάζουμε τον θρίαμβο της μουσικής. Συμμετάσχετε στη χαρά μας. Σ’ αυτό θέλουμε να σας παρασύρουμε.»
Και το καταφέρνουν. Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, λοιπόν, η παράσταση αυτή μπορεί να είναι «μεταμοντέρνα» στην έκφραση, αλλά το «μήνυμά» της είναι κλασικό, παραδοσιακό: η μουσική είναι για πάντα, η μουσική είναι αγέραστη, είναι ΝΙΚΗ.


----------

